# Filtro Pasa Baja con OP-AMP 741



## fredvin27 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola que tal, estoy diseñando un filtro activo pasa baja, ya tengo el diseño del circuito segun la teoria que vi en clase, ahora solo quisiera ver si esta bien, ademas me gustaria que me aclararan como puedo verificar en el osciloscopio que el filtro esta bien que le debe pasar a la señal? saturarse? atenuarse? como se que funciona.

El filtro que diseñe tiene:

--Frecuencia de corte de 724 Hz
--R = 2.2 K
--C = 0.1 microF
--Rf (la del lazo de retro negativa) = 10 K, aunq la verdad no estoy seguro si esta bien el valor o no D

el diseño quedo como la imagen, cualquier comentario o sugerencia se agradece.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 16, 2009)

fredvin27 dijo:
			
		

> ...ahora solo quisiera ver si esta bien, ademas me gustaria que me aclararan como puedo verificar en el osciloscopio que el filtro esta bien que le debe pasar a la señal? saturarse? atenuarse? como se que funciona.


Tenes ganancia 1 a baja frecuencia, 0.707  a 724Hz y atenuacion de 20 dB/dec a alta frecuencia.

Lo mas didactico es registrar la graficar la salida en un rango amplio de frecuencia y comparar con la salida teorica. Ademas de comprobar el filtro vas a ver las limitaciones del operacional.




> --Rf (la del lazo de retro negativa) = 10 K, aunq la verdad no estoy seguro si esta bien el valor o no D


*En esa configuracion* no hace falta la resistencia, conectas directamente la salida a la entrada inversora.   En los casos que se conecta una resistencia para compensar el bias se usa una igual a la vista por la otra entrada (en este caso 2k2).

*Editado*:  Habia puesto mal la ganancia en la frecuencia de corte.


----------



## fredvin27 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hola gracias por responder, en la escuela solo estamos manejando baja frecuencia osea que la ganancia si es 1, entonces el circuito diseñado propuesto si empieza a atenuar la entrada de la señal a la frecuencia de corte de 724 Hz? me refiero a que si despues de los 724 Hz si cae la señal al 70.71% de la entrada...Espero la respuesta gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 17, 2009)

La ganancia *no es 1 y cae a partir de determinado valor*, va cayendo gradualmente. 
La expresion de la ganancia es: A = 1/raiz(1+(f/724)^2)
Resulta 0.991 a 100Hz , 0.823 a 500Hz, 0.707 a 724Hz, 0.34 a 2kHz ...

La grafica de la ganancia vs frecuencia es asi:
(La linea de puntos roja es la fase)


----------



## fredvin27 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok Ok gracias nuevamente, lo que pasa es que en clase el profesor nos comento que el filtro pasabaja deja pasar todas las señales con frecuencia menor a la frecuencia de corte y poco menos o poco mas de 724 Hz la señal de salida debe verse atenuada el 70.71% de la señal de entrada lo cual parece claro con la grafica que anexas, por lo tanto creo darme cuenta que el circuito realmente hara su funcionamiento correcto, gracias nuevamente.


----------



## fredvin27 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola, de nuevo abriendo este tema del foro. He probado en el laboratorio el circuito antes propuesto y funciona correctamente, pero ahora nos han dejado hacer el filtro pasa banda con frecuencia de corte inferior a 724 Hz y frecuencia de corte superior a 2.6 KHz adjunto el diagrama del circuito elaborado, lo unico malo es que entre 724 Hz y 2.6 KHz la salida no alcanza el nivel de voltaje de la entrada, siempre se mantiene entre el 70% - 80% de la entrada. Despues de las frecuencias de corte todo funciona correctamente pero como puedo mejorar o que puede estar pasando en el circuito que no me da el mismo voltaje de entrada en la salida mientras esta entre el rango de frecuencias aceptadas?

Cualquier ayuda por favor comentenla gracias


----------



## arevalop (May 20, 2009)

hola a todos espero que por favor me ayuden quieron construir un filtro pasa baja que me trabaje 15 khz espero su respuesta pronto graciass.


----------



## pozeidon79 (Feb 27, 2011)

muy buen tema  gracias me cservira para mis  practicas  de la uni


----------

